# looking for a employer in australia



## mjd_76_09 (Feb 17, 2015)

hi,
im Mahmoud from Jordan. im living in kuwait now. i have more than 13 years experience in repairing computers and laptops. and more than 5 years in repairing smart phones, iphone, ipad, samsung, nokia... .
anyone can help me where to find employer ready to sponsor me to move to Australia and work.


----------



## mjd_76_09 (Feb 17, 2015)

there is anyone of some agency who get paid to help me finding employer?
im so desperate i what ever it cost to find a better chance in this life.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

mjd_76_09 said:


> there is anyone of some agency who get paid to help me finding employer?
> im so desperate i what ever it cost to find a better chance in this life.


Unfortunately to work in Australia you need a visa, and the only real way to get a work visa is to be suitably qualified.
Do you have formal qualifications? 
Also be carefull, in Australia the employer pays the agency to find workers, the worker does not pay the agency!


----------



## mjd_76_09 (Feb 17, 2015)

i didnt complete my university studying. i only study for two years.
i dont care who will pay who. i know there is nothing free in this life so im willing to pay to anyone can help me


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

mjd_76_09 said:


> i didnt complete my university studying. i only study for two years.
> i dont care who will pay who. i know there is nothing free in this life so im willing to pay to anyone can help me


With no formal qualifications you will find it impossible to get a sponsor.
As far as paying an agency those who promise a job in Australia for money are usually a scam.


----------



## mjd_76_09 (Feb 17, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> With no formal qualifications you will find it impossible to get a sponsor.
> As far as paying an agency those who promise a job in Australia for money are usually a scam.


thank you for the advice. so what is my options?
can i rent a shop in Sydney or any other city and open my own business i can run a computers and smart phone repairing. with a help of one employee as a receptionist as start and its most grow up later?
its possible to get a visa to open this tiny small business?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

mjd_76_09 said:


> thank you for the advice. so what is my options?
> can i rent a shop in Sydney or any other city and open my own business i can run a computers and smart phone repairing. with a help of one employee as a receptionist as start and its most grow up later?
> its possible to get a visa to open this tiny small business?


Unfortunately for you business visa require the investment of millions of dollars. 
Do you have any family hete that may be able to sponsor you? That would be your best hope.


----------



## mjd_76_09 (Feb 17, 2015)

this is my problem. i dont have family. im 30. and i didnt married or start my own family. because i dont want them to live the life i live. i want the best for them of course.
i dont have millions. i know money can buy anything except happiness.


----------

